# Happy Birthday Oslo



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Today would and should have been your 3rd Birthday. Life seems so unfair sometimes.

I believe though that you lead me to Olaf so that I wasn't unhappy for too long as it will be his birthday tomorrow. You will never be forgotten though my dear boy.

Happy 3rd Birthday Oslo/Ozzy​



















I hope you are having fun at the Bridge and not getting into too much trouble.

Love and miss you. xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

He was a beautiful boy. hugs.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you he was. xxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahh bless him, duidnt realise he was so young, what was the problem with him Joanne?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Heart Failure


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor thing,i do remember you had to rush him there, was it HCM do Maine Coons have that in their lineage
He was a beautiful cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He was a really beautiful boy.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Oh poor thing,i do remember you had to rush him there, was it HCM do Maine Coons have that in their lineage
> He was a beautiful cat


Oslo was NFC like Olaf. Yes they do have it in the lineage. There is no genetic test for NFCs like there is for Ragdolls and MCs. NFC breeders normally get their breeding lines hearts scanned every year.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Charity said:


> He was a really beautiful boy.


He was beautiful and extremely naughty. I've got a scar on my leg where he was playing with the frenzy and he missed and his clawed went in my leg instead. There are constant reminders around our house of him., because he was a prolific chewer. My sons wooden rail on his mid sleeper was his favourite.

His ashes are in a black sleeping cat urn, which is on my dressing table next to my biorb, which he used to sit on every morning while I was getting ready, so it could bat the light switch string.  so he still gets a stroke every morning while I'm getting ready.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Your baby was beautiful and taken far too soon. Thinking of you today xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

When they are old,you can kind of accept they have to go before long,even though its still heatbreaking,but when they are so young,its the shock as well as the loss which is hard to cope with


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can understand how Heart broken you are. He was a stunning Boy.
My Boy died at the age of 3. I will never get over how cheated he was of a full and Happy life.
Lets hope they have met each other at Rainbow Bridge and enjoying a Birthday Party. xx


----------

